# Job Offer in Wellington



## buyerman

Hi all,
I've been reading posts on this forum for a while now, and I've just been given a verbal offer of a position in Wellington with a govt. department. They want me over to NZ before Xmas, so my questions are:

Is Xmas arrival realistic, based on application for a work to residence visa
What parts of the Wellington area are commutable (30) mins bus / train / car to Wellington
I'm bringing 2 kids with me who are Yr 7 & 8 in the UK I'm hoping they will slot into a new acedemic year in NZ, but will they go into a comparable year group in NZ
What is the overall standard of education in NZ, I've heard total polar opposites in the past year.
The salary, which I think is generous, circa. $90-$100k, will this be enough to run a house / car / lifestyle comparable to the UK.

Sorry to bombard the questions but I've now got to make a really big decision which if I get wrong will have real implications on the lives of my kids

Any advice or assistance is welcome.

Regards


----------



## topcat83

buyerman said:


> Hi all,
> I've been reading posts on this forum for a while now, and I've just been given a verbal offer of a position in Wellington with a govt. department. They want me over to NZ before Xmas, so my questions are:
> 
> Is Xmas arrival realistic, based on application for a work to residence visa
> What parts of the Wellington area are commutable (30) mins bus / train / car to Wellington
> I'm bringing 2 kids with me who are Yr 7 & 8 in the UK I'm hoping they will slot into a new acedemic year in NZ, but will they go into a comparable year group in NZ
> What is the overall standard of education in NZ, I've heard total polar opposites in the past year.
> The salary, which I think is generous, circa. $90-$100k, will this be enough to run a house / car / lifestyle comparable to the UK.
> 
> Sorry to bombard the questions but I've now got to make a really big decision which if I get wrong will have real implications on the lives of my kids
> 
> Any advice or assistance is welcome.
> 
> Regards


Hi there
Congrats on the job offer!
And with a job offer and three months to go, I think you'll be OK with getting a visa in time.
NZ Immigration process applications with job offers as a priority over others. 

With regards your other questions - probably not best from me (I don't live in Wellington nor have school aged kids!) but I'm sure there will be others who can.


----------



## buyerman

Thanks for the response. I've just spoken to them again and they really do want me over there asap. Really big scary decision to make now......do I stay or do I go?..........


----------



## mdutton

Go. You only live once and you are obviously interested in living there. If it doesn't work out life goes on and there's always a plane to bring you back to the USA.


----------



## mdutton

Oh btw. My employer has wanted me over there since May and they are still waiting due to immigration processing. If you do skilled migrant it's a long process. If you do a work visa and you are sponsored by your employer then it's much much quicker.


----------



## escapedtonz

buyerman said:


> Hi all,
> I've been reading posts on this forum for a while now, and I've just been given a verbal offer of a position in Wellington with a govt. department. They want me over to NZ before Xmas, so my questions are:
> 
> Is Xmas arrival realistic, based on application for a work to residence visa
> What parts of the Wellington area are commutable (30) mins bus / train / car to Wellington
> I'm bringing 2 kids with me who are Yr 7 & 8 in the UK I'm hoping they will slot into a new acedemic year in NZ, but will they go into a comparable year group in NZ
> What is the overall standard of education in NZ, I've heard total polar opposites in the past year.
> The salary, which I think is generous, circa. $90-$100k, will this be enough to run a house / car / lifestyle comparable to the UK.
> 
> Sorry to bombard the questions but I've now got to make a really big decision which if I get wrong will have real implications on the lives of my kids
> 
> Any advice or assistance is welcome.
> 
> Regards


Hi,
Congrats on the job offer.
Yeah with a job offer from a government department in the capital city I would say it is very realistic you being granted the visas to allow you to be here before Xmas - Ive heard from people in my business (Electricity Transmission) being granted visas within weeks!!!
Working visas and Work To Residence visas don't take as long to process as INZ only have to consider you being here for 1 or 2 years not a lifetime so I assume they relax on any health issues etc etc. The longer INZ process may come later if you decide you want to stay and apply for residency.
Generally employers who have offered people from overseas jobs here the employer works with INZ to get that person here ASAP.

Ok so with the family coming over I would guess you don't want to be living in the city ?
Must admit though there are places to live near the city that are fine and within walking distance but rent is extortionate.
The further out of the city you live the cheaper the rent gets or the more you get for your money.

Train services only serve the North of Wellington. There are 5 lines out - Wairarapa (out to Masterton), Upper Hutt, Melling, Johnsonville and Kapiti (out to Paraparaumu etc).
30 minutes train ride you can get as far out as Upper Hutt and probably Paraparaumu and all the places in between plus you can get to Melling and Johnsonville in 15/20 mins.
Train fares loads cheaper than UK. I use the Johnsonville line end to end sometimes and I've got a 10 trip ticket that costs $33 so $3.30 return for a 20 minute train ride isn't bad eh!!!
There are bus services and tram bus services that go everywhere in all directions of the city so to be within 30 mins on a bus you need to be within 20 clicks of the CBD I suppose.
World is your oyster so to speak.
I work in Wellington CBD on The Terrace and it takes me 15 mins to drive 13 km from Churton Park but I do it at shift times away from rush hour.

No idea on secondary schools as my little fella only 19 months so can't really help you with that one sorry.
All I do know is that the schools don't have ratings so you can't really look on a website to find the best school of an area.
The schools do have decile scores (at the moment....it's about to be abolished) and these are from 1 - 10. With 10 being the best and 1 being the worst BUT it doesn't prove a school on a low number is crap or a school on a high number is good. It's just a pointer to the type of families who's kids attend that school therefore for a school in a wealthy area the decile score should be high as the parents will have good jobs, earn good money and have a good standard of education themselves. The decile score has nothing whatsoever to do with how good the school is or how good the teaching staff are its just a system the government uses to award school funds.
Im also sure schools use the zoning system like in the UK for pupil applications so you may need to live in a particular area to get in a particular school.

Your salary should be well enough to live on and maintain the standard you are used to but all depends what you want out of life and what standard you are used to. I would say it is more expensive to live here.
We initially thought the cost of living to be the same but when you are renting it is more expensive and mortgages are more expensive as the interest rate is so much higher - talking 5% + here!!!
There are some previous posts if you look down the list that have cost comparisons for living but its a hard question to answer as there are so many expenses.
If there's anything in particular tho just ask.

Good luck.

Ps the weather is much better than UK and better than you will expect!!!
Windy Wellington really isn't that windy.

Little lad been in nursery today and the wife and I have spent 4 hrs walking down the coastal path to see the sea lions in the wild at Red Rocks and had lunch in the sun and its only 3 weeks into Spring.
How many days a year can you do that in sunny England? ha ha


----------



## escapedtonz

buyerman said:


> Thanks for the response. I've just spoken to them again and they really do want me over there asap. Really big scary decision to make now......do I stay or do I go?..........


Take the advice and do it.
You do only live once. Way too many people are born, live and die in the same town in the UK.
Your kids will live it and easily settle into the lifestyle and make friends.

Life is a journey......not a destination!!!

If it doesn't work out then hey it's been an expensive long holiday and you can go back, but if it does work just think how smug you'll feel knowing you provided that chance for your kids to have a better life and now they can live it.

We've done it for a better more outdoorsy life style and to give our toddler the option of living in UK, NZ and even Oz when he's older.


----------



## buyerman

Cheers all for the advice, I'm gonna hold off making a decision until I get the formal written offer through next week, although I still can't get over the time from first contact to verbal offer being less than a week, including 2 interviews.

I think the work visa is the way to go for now, the job is on the long term skills list so I don't think going through the SMC route is right until I know if NZ will be home for good. As several people have noted, there are planes taking off going back to the UK as well, so if it goes tits up I can treat it like an expensive holiday.

Can anyone advise on pensions? I've got a UK public sector pension that might be worth transferring, and what's the deal with kiwi saver? Is this the pension or just a top up on top of basic state pension, bit confused!

Did anyone here get a relocation allowance, they mentioned it in the last interview so I know they are keen but is there a reasonable value I should be looking at?


----------



## escapedtonz

buyerman said:


> Cheers all for the advice, I'm gonna hold off making a decision until I get the formal written offer through next week, although I still can't get over the time from first contact to verbal offer being less than a week, including 2 interviews.
> 
> I think the work visa is the way to go for now, the job is on the long term skills list so I don't think going through the SMC route is right until I know if NZ will be home for good. As several people have noted, there are planes taking off going back to the UK as well, so if it goes tits up I can treat it like an expensive holiday.
> 
> Can anyone advise on pensions? I've got a UK public sector pension that might be worth transferring, and what's the deal with kiwi saver? Is this the pension or just a top up on top of basic state pension, bit confused!
> 
> Did anyone here get a relocation allowance, they mentioned it in the last interview so I know they are keen but is there a reasonable value I should be looking at?


Yeah doesn't take long for life to change eh!!!
It was much the same for me. I applied for 1 job & had interview but was runner up so just missed out. Decided we were going anyway so held off any more job hunting, booked the flights n started making other arrangements then last December I spotted a couple of jobs I fancied, applied for both, interviewed twice for both & written contracts in front of me within a couple of weeks. Great feeling tho but scary.

I would agree the working visa probably the best way forward for you. It will get you here the quickest and if you like it and want to stay you can always apply for a different visa whilst you are here.

I have a UK pension which automatically froze when I resigned from my previous job - 25 years worth. 
I did go through the process of finding out what it was worth here with a company called Pension Transfers. You can give them access to all the details and they do a report on your UK scheme benefits and likely worth if transferred.
I can transfer it into the Kiwisaver scheme if I wish but you do lose out a tad with the cost of doing it and then the exchange rate. After talking to lots of people about it I decided to just leave it frozen in the UK for the time being.
Will keep reviewing it as I go along.
I work for a National company here in NZ and joined Kiwisaver straight away where I pay 4% in and so does my employer. I can up it to 8% but employer contribution is max 4%.
For the first 3 months the contributions are held by the government and they give you $1000 when you join. They also give you tax credits throughout the year which adds another $550 annually or thereabouts.
After 3 months your pot of contributions is handed over to a Kiwisaver management company. There are a few of these and you can choose whichever you want and to help you decide there are stat tables that show how each one operates and how they invest plus their results over the years. I chose the one managed through my bank ANZ. It wasn't the best or worst performer, but one that maintained a good return - solid - consistent.
Yes the Kiwisaver is a proper scheme. No way as good as final salary superann schemes but should be decent enough.
Note though: You won't be eligible. You can only join if you are a citizen, hold permanent residency or the right to live and work in NZ indefinitely. Doesn't apply to holders of temporary work permits, visas, student visas etc.

Definitely go for a relocation allowance. Unfortunately since I had already booked flights etc before I got the job I didn't get as much as I could have done but I still negotiated an adequate sum. Got $10000 for shipping, $5000 for temporary accommodation, a hire car 4x4 SUV for 2 weeks and work paid for the flights from Auckland to Wellington. Oh and they also insured our shipping container for total loss and damage to any item in there.
If I had got the job first I would have received all the flights for free from UK and money towards the cost of the visas. Didn't do too bad though.

I'd say tot up how much it will cost to get here visas, flights, shipping, accommodation for a month and a hire car, then use that as a starter point however if you want a figure I'd say $20 000 minimum if you can get it.


----------



## buyerman

This is brilliant escapetonz, just the kind of local info I'm looking for. The fact I'm not eligible for kiwisaver puts some more cash in my back pocket for a year or two so that's good news whilst we're setting up a home etc. 
The missus is being difficult now, 18 months ago she couldn't wait to move, now it could be a reality the panic is setting in! 
Does anyone have any ideas on the job market, in Wellington? she has 13 years in an insurance company, (think big red phone) in the UK but she is worried that moving could mean that she can't get a job.


----------



## escapedtonz

buyerman said:


> This is brilliant escapetonz, just the kind of local info I'm looking for. The fact I'm not eligible for kiwisaver puts some more cash in my back pocket for a year or two so that's good news whilst we're setting up a home etc.
> The missus is being difficult now, 18 months ago she couldn't wait to move, now it could be a reality the panic is setting in!
> Does anyone have any ideas on the job market, in Wellington? she has 13 years in an insurance company, (think big red phone) in the UK but she is worried that moving could mean that she can't get a job.


No worries mate. Help you out all I can. Know how difficult it is not knowing how life works especially when you land here.
Hopefully you like Rugby, motorbikin, a couple of scoops n golf 

Yeah I understand how things change in the mind when reality hits. Didn't have much effect on me as I booked the flights and was ready to 6 months before we left but when I got home and told the missus we were leaving on 1st March 2012 I don't think she stopped screamin for a couple days ha ha.
Leaving family and friends is defo the hardest thing ever but it had to be done and its for a good cause plus they can always visit. Gives family n friends from the UK a good excuse to travel further than Spain eh!!!

I doubt very much your missus having any problem getting a job here in the insurance industry. There are many companies. I suppose it depends what she specialises in etc etc.
Have you had a look on www.seek.co.nz ?


----------



## klunman

Congratulations on your offer and the opportunity to come here!! The job market it tight at the moment with government cutbacks and one of the highest levels of commercial vacancy in the CBD at the moment…if you are offered something and are happy with the potential opportunity, take it but don't expect to move around/up a great deal in the coming few years. There are many insurance companies in Wellington and with your wife's experience, she shouldn't have a problem! 

It is a great city and a wonderful place to raise kids (check out my blog below). Carefully look at each community before you decide on one (rent first?). Schools vary here and you should take a look closely at the education reports on each one. Living here on your salary is doable but you will find cost of living here higher than what you are used to. We manage on a similar salary but don't enjoy the disposable income that we are used to….we are ok with this thanks to the beauty and outdoor activities this place affords…good luck!
Kristen


----------



## pookienuffnuff

escapedtonz said:


> Yeah doesn't take long for life to change eh!!!
> It was much the same for me. I applied for 1 job & had interview but was runner up so just missed out. Decided we were going anyway so held off any more job hunting, booked the flights n started making other arrangements then last December I spotted a couple of jobs I fancied, applied for both, interviewed twice for both & written contracts in front of me within a couple of weeks. Great feeling tho but scary.
> 
> I would agree the working visa probably the best way forward for you. It will get you here the quickest and if you like it and want to stay you can always apply for a different visa whilst you are here.
> 
> I have a UK pension which automatically froze when I resigned from my previous job - 25 years worth.
> I did go through the process of finding out what it was worth here with a company called Pension Transfers. You can give them access to all the details and they do a report on your UK scheme benefits and likely worth if transferred.
> I can transfer it into the Kiwisaver scheme if I wish but you do lose out a tad with the cost of doing it and then the exchange rate. After talking to lots of people about it I decided to just leave it frozen in the UK for the time being.
> Will keep reviewing it as I go along.
> I work for a National company here in NZ and joined Kiwisaver straight away where I pay 4% in and so does my employer. I can up it to 8% but employer contribution is max 4%.
> For the first 3 months the contributions are held by the government and they give you $1000 when you join. They also give you tax credits throughout the year which adds another $550 annually or thereabouts.
> After 3 months your pot of contributions is handed over to a Kiwisaver management company. There are a few of these and you can choose whichever you want and to help you decide there are stat tables that show how each one operates and how they invest plus their results over the years. I chose the one managed through my bank ANZ. It wasn't the best or worst performer, but one that maintained a good return - solid - consistent.
> Yes the Kiwisaver is a proper scheme. No way as good as final salary superann schemes but should be decent enough.
> Note though: You won't be eligible. You can only join if you are a citizen, hold permanent residency or the right to live and work in NZ indefinitely. Doesn't apply to holders of temporary work permits, visas, student visas etc.
> 
> Definitely go for a relocation allowance. Unfortunately since I had already booked flights etc before I got the job I didn't get as much as I could have done but I still negotiated an adequate sum. Got $10000 for shipping, $5000 for temporary accommodation, a hire car 4x4 SUV for 2 weeks and work paid for the flights from Auckland to Wellington. Oh and they also insured our shipping container for total loss and damage to any item in there.
> If I had got the job first I would have received all the flights for free from UK and money towards the cost of the visas. Didn't do too bad though.
> 
> I'd say tot up how much it will cost to get here visas, flights, shipping, accommodation for a month and a hire car, then use that as a starter point however if you want a figure I'd say $20 000 minimum if you can get it.


Woah! $20k?! I got $3k. Barely covered the cost of the visa.That'll teach me not to work for the public sector!

PS dont do kiwisaver unless you are willing to leave your investment there till you're 65. Not allowed to take any of it out unless you leave country (permanently) or some other strict rules about hardship and first house. The $1000 bonus is good but some employers only contribute 2% and its only a savings scheme. You would then need to buy an annuity type product at end toget the pension. There is a state pension scheme tho that you would contribute to.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

escapedtonz said:


> No worries mate. Help you out all I can. Know how difficult it is not knowing how life works especially when you land here.
> Hopefully you like Rugby, motorbikin, a couple of scoops n golf
> 
> Yeah I understand how things change in the mind when reality hits. Didn't have much effect on me as I booked the flights and was ready to 6 months before we left but when I got home and told the missus we were leaving on 1st March 2012 I don't think she stopped screamin for a couple days ha ha.
> Leaving family and friends is defo the hardest thing ever but it had to be done and its for a good cause plus they can always visit. Gives family n friends from the UK a good excuse to travel further than Spain eh!!!
> 
> I doubt very much your missus having any problem getting a job here in the insurance industry. There are many companies. I suppose it depends what she specialises in etc etc.
> Have you had a look on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site ?


If you do move then dont go back to UK for at least 2 years/make any decision to return as you will go thro loving and hating NZ as is normal for all immigrants. I still miss the bbc (VPN just isnt the same) and satirical witty comedy (7 days is a bit tame). But the weather is good and at least in Wellington you'll have mains gas and maybe even central heating (I miss that most!)


----------



## buyerman

Hi All, thanks for all the advice posted.
This is just an update on the thread. I've made the decision to accept the job offer and come across. My flight is on the 3rd January and I get into Wellington on the 5th at about 6pm. 

The bad bit is that I'm gonna be on my own for a while as missus is still not convinced this is a good move. She's bringing the kids over in July for a couple of months to see how it is before she decides if its a good idea to up sticks and come out for good. She's taking a sabbatical from work so she's ok to take the time.

Not the greatest of situations but I'm hoping that this will give me time to get well settled before they arrive so I can show them its a good place to be.

Any advice on monthly outgoings would be appreciated, after tax and sending enough back to the UK to cover the mortgage and bills I'll have about $3000 to live on a month. Obviously as a singleton I'm not going to be spending a great deal but setting up a house is going to be expensive. Would this value be enough for the family to live on and have a reasonably good standard of living?


----------



## HkS

Hi Buyerman,

Hope your plans are going well and your ready for your move! 

I have also recently accepted a job offer with a gov. Dept in Wellington and was interested in your comments about relocation allowances. Did you have any luck with this? My employer haven't mentioned it but it sounds like I should speak to them about it. 

Thanks.


----------



## buyerman

Hi Hks ,
Things are getting close now, but more or less sorted for the move. Congrats on being offered the position, can you say which one?

I got my job through a recruitment agency and all along they have been pushing for a relocation allowance from the department. I was offered $10,000 which sounds like a fortune until you realise that including medical you are looking at at least $3000 per person just on those and flights.

All I can say is that you would not have been offered the job if they didn't think you had skills in short supply in NZ, push for relocation, you are moving across for their benefit after all, but don't make it a deal breaker. I know that budgets are getting trimmed all over and NZ is no different, but if they recognise your talents you should be able to get something out of them.

When are you planning on coming over?


----------



## HkS

Sounds like it is all coming together for you! 

The job is with the Ministry of Health, looking to come across early Feb if we manage to get the work visa sorted in time. We are in the process of moving out of our house and in with the in-laws for the next couple of months, so it is all feeling a bit real now!

I have asked this evening about relocation expenses and they are going to check with HR so fingers crossed, anything would be a bonus really as it isn't half mounting up! Have just paid for our shipping costs - ouch! 

Are you still all set for moving out the start of Jan, it will be here in no time! Good luck with your last few weeks, how exciting!


----------



## buyerman

Well good luck with the move. I hope everything goes well for you.

I was worried about my visa but it actually came through less than a week after I sent it off, it was a bit of an anti climax really but it did receive the stress levels a bit to have it in my hand.

I'm all set with the eexception of shipping my motorbike over, and hopefully that's going tomorrow or Thursday. Then its just having a good xmas and fly out in new year. I'll be glad to get into a little bit of nice weather.


----------



## escapedtonz

buyerman said:


> Well good luck with the move. I hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> I was worried about my visa but it actually came through less than a week after I sent it off, it was a bit of an anti climax really but it did receive the stress levels a bit to have it in my hand.
> 
> I'm all set with the eexception of shipping my motorbike over, and hopefully that's going tomorrow or Thursday. Then its just having a good xmas and fly out in new year. I'll be glad to get into a little bit of nice weather.


Cool, another biker joining the fold in Wellington 
Didn't bother shipping my own over (k7 R6R). 
I'd had it 4 years from new and with the high cost of shipping decided I was going to sell whilst it was still worth a decent price and use the cast to buy something less mad supersport and more scratchie/touring so I've ended up with a GSR750 which is ace.
Good luck with the move.


----------



## buyerman

I've got a GSX1250, bought it in June and then 2 months later got the job offer so its worth it to me to get it shipped over as it will be the only form of transport I've got. I'm gonna get stung on the GST though :'(
It's just gone on the transport van now so next time I see it is in Feb when it arrives in Wellington, can't wait! Summer riding again


----------



## escapedtonz

buyerman said:


> I've got a GSX1250, bought it in June and then 2 months later got the job offer so its worth it to me to get it shipped over as it will be the only form of transport I've got. I'm gonna get stung on the GST though :'(
> It's just gone on the transport van now so next time I see it is in Feb when it arrives in Wellington, can't wait! Summer riding again


Oh that's typical eh!!! Pity about the GST. I'd budget more than 15% of the UK new cost. They tend to charge 15% of the NZ new cost which is always higher obviously!
If you wanted any advice Id leave it in UK - stop them shipping it, buy a cheap bike off Trademe when you arrive (there's hundreds) then as soon as you've owned your UK bike 12 months get it shipped over then when it arrives without getting stung for GST sell the other one on.


----------

